# Forgot how to buy clothes!



## lucy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi

This may seem a weird thread but I have honestly forgot how to shop for clothes. Having for many years had to just take the largest on the rack and hope it fits _ I now face a world of having a choice - and its weird!

I have gone from a size 24 to a 18 in 4 months. So why yesterday did I come home with a dress in a size 20. I try it on and of course it fits - but would an 18 have fit better? 

I tend to go shopping on my own (maybe because I always have done due to size) and hubby always says 'you look lovely', no  matter what i wear, so not much help there I am afraid.

I think I may have bought the 20 as not totally accepting myself that i am now an 18.

Has anyone else faced this/and got any advice how a 'young' woman should shop! I don't always have time to try on!


----------



## kitten (Oct 20, 2010)

hello huni  just wanted to say well done cus thats such a fantastic achievement.
im afraid that im not the most stylish person ever and personally prefer to wear corsets and pencil skirts and the things that i buy from fashion shops i really really struggle to choose. but one of my friends that always seems so well put together in style has agreed to take me on a makeover once i get to my goal weight, do you have any girl friends that you could maybe go with? if you feel that you dont want to do that or thats not an option you could think about buying a style bible type of book? Please please please do not be offended by that suggestion. i have had a few over the years and always loved reading them, i will try and dig them out for u later and quote some stuff for you see what it says  it might be no use but it might be a little starting point for us  p.s. i once heard on a tv makeover show that if you are trying on clothes you should always start with one size smaller than you think that you are.  hope this helps a teensy bit huni xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Thats a good idea starting with a size smaller! I absolutely love Gok Wan and he is the reason I now have a minimal wardrobe, (plus the fact I sent 3 bags of clothes to charity last week!). I do have sufficient clothes still to keep me going until christmas for which I am hoping to lose a good few more pounds for then.

I have only just realised how little I have been interested in shopping bfore (always found I came home miserable!). This could be the start of a whole new hobby if i get it right!


----------



## ThunderBolt (Oct 20, 2010)

To be 100% with you I can't give anyone any tips on clobber shopping as I always wait til Christmas for a new pair of jeans. And being a lad it's even less relevant. 

What I will say though - as others already have - is top top work. To do that in 4 months is ace. I'm trying to pile a bit on which is supposedly a lot easier but not with success. 

To hear what you've managed to do has got to give others a bit of a boost so well done for posting this as well!


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for the kind words. This site has certainly helped me achieve this so thanks to everyone for this.

Look out for Fridays weigh in post...I am hoping for a good one....there i have said it now so have to be good!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations Lucy. 

Don't blame yourself - women clothes sizing in UK is hopeless, I find. As I'm tall, I sometimes buy clothes of size 16 or even 18 (and often sizes are expressed as 16 - 18, not even individual sizes) and I was surprised to find a size 12 waterproof jacket I was given this summer fits me, provided I don't wear more than a T shirt and 1 fleece undeneath. I do prefer buying clothes that need to look good from shops where I can try them on. For internet shopping, I find male medium is far more reliable in fitting me than women's sizing, but obviously than only helps for unisex / leisure / sports clothing (apart from bras )

I'd suggest that once you find a shop where you understand their sizing system, you can risk buying more clothes from there without trying - but keep receipt until you're sure item fits.


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well done lucy you've done so well, I think it takes a little time to get used to being a smaller size in clothes. I like going shopping but I really have to be in the right mood for it otherwise I get frustrated and don't look properly. I don't usually try things on either if I like them then I just buy them and try them on at home and if there not any good I take them back soon as I can to get a refund.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep thats me too. Not sure whether to take the dress back and see if an 18 fits. i only bought it from Sainsburys for ?20 so couldn't try on! the problem is the 20 looks ok - but would an 18. i suppose I will never know unless I go purchase 18 too!


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 20, 2010)

You could try and if it is a little tight then it gives you a goal to get into it but if it fits perfectly you'll feel brilliant for it x


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

That is true - and then I could take the size 20 back the next day - and declare loudly, 'Sorry its *TOO BIIIIIIIG!*


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lots of mid-season sale's on at the minute lucy so take your pick! 

(My recent bargain is a pair of trousers from next at just ?12 size 14, arrived today and fit perfectly!)

Also Gok Wan has a website on channel4 to help you find clothes that fit your bodyshape

xx


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

i didn't know about the website Teapot - off there to have a look shortly.


----------



## cazscot (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep Lucy, know where you are coming from.  I started out at a size 30/32 and used to buy clothes cos they fitted me - usually drab baggy shapes.  Didnt care what style, colour or cut they were, I was just grateful I could find any.  My worst experience was going to a funeral and seeing my great aunt (who is 45 years older than me) wearing the same top as me...

Now I am down to a size 20 and sometimes I still can't quite believe it!  I really enjoy shopping for clothes now (imagine what I would be like if I was a size 10  LOL).  I usually take my friend with me as she is honest and will tell me if I suit something or not...  I still pick up clothes that are too big and have to stop myself, but just recently I am getting better and judging the size of clothes.

I find some shops more generous than others, I find Sainsburys a bit skimpy and infact sizes can change even within the same shop!

I look forward to the day I can take something back and say "it is far too large" LOL.

Keep up the good work xxx


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 20, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> i didn't know about the website Teapot - off there to have a look shortly.



I think it's 4Beauty...

xxx


----------



## Lizzie53 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Cazcot - very well done. I bet people don't recognise you any more. I used to be size 24 and really hated shopping for clothes. Black featured strongly in my wardrobe lol. Anyway I'm now 18-20 and enjoy shopping again. I even bought a pink sundress for my hols.


----------



## cazscot (Oct 20, 2010)

Lizzie53 said:


> Hey Cazcot - very well done. I bet people don't recognise you any more. I used to be size 24 and really hated shopping for clothes. Black featured strongly in my wardrobe lol. Anyway I'm now 18-20 and enjoy shopping again. I even bought a pink sundress for my hols.



Thanks Lizzie, yep I hardly recognise myself sometimes LOL...  And yes I used to wear black, black and black...  We are going on a carribean cruise next July for my 40th and I can't wait to go shopping and being able to dress up


----------



## am64 (Oct 20, 2010)

come to my charity shop heee !!!!we been having this conversation all day ...my volunteer brought loads of stuff today size ranging from 10-14 because all the differnt brands have different sizing ..the good thing about ths CS ...is that its all in same place dont have to trapes around !! best thing she got tho was a frank usher ball gown (Harrods) for ?50 ! still had shop label in !!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well done evryone there is nothing nicer than trying something on in a size that you would of normally bought and they are to big is there.

I have just gone down a size in my trousers and it feels great......and its nice looking into the mirror and seeing your face getting smaller


----------



## Lizzie53 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree about the face. I just love having a very much smaller neck and under my chin, you know where the double one used to be. I feel now that I can wear necklaces and big polo neck jumpers.


----------

